
Teaching: Convergence and Divergence - montogeek
https://blog.getify.com/teaching-convergence-and-divergence/
======
vvanders
Fantastic article, really makes concrete a lot of things I've internalized
over the years(and the strife that can come from trying to find those global
maximums).

The end takeaway really drives this home:

> Bottom line: we need to be strategic about our divergence (distribution of
> thought and assumption) and tactical about our convergence (seeking to build
> consensus for pragmatic reasons).

There's very much a time and place for both, knowing when to tow the line and
when to set of in a new direction is something very worthwhile of focusing on.

